# Definition of Facility Setting



## LanaW (Feb 13, 2008)

There is a debate in our office.......
Are outpatient procedures perfomed in a hospital setting (we know inpatient procedures are considered facility setting) defined as being performed in a facility setting?   
Thanks


----------



## kevbshields (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, as are those done in an ASC.


----------

